# How can I add moisture to the air at night? (No humidifier)



## PJsmomma (Apr 21, 2003)

I probably have the big "s" flu! I'm quite miserable, but one thing is my throat gets so dry at night and it takes hours in the morning for it to be back to the normal sore









I don't have a humidifier.
I was wondering if I put a bowl of water in front of the heat register would that help?

Or a cloth and every time I wake up in the night get it wet again?


----------



## nameisrio (Aug 30, 2008)

When we go up to the mountains it's very dry so we boil pots of water on all the burners while we're up (turn them off for safety at night, of course). You could also run the shower with the door open before bed if the bathroom is adjacent to your bedroom.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

While you're awake, a pot of boiling water on the stovetop will add humidity, but it'll be dispersed throughout the living space (but maybe better than nothing). Maybe doing that all day tomorrow would help for tomorrow night.

Do you have a heating pad? I wonder if a wet washcloth (maybe 2), in a plastic bag, wrapped inside the heating pad, and when you wake up, put one on your face, and keep swapping. I've had that dry throat/mouth feeling, and to me, a hot, wet washcloth to breathe through is wonderful.


----------



## VTnurse (Feb 17, 2008)

How about boiling a pan of water and then blowing a fan over it? Sounds crazy, but seems like it could work!?


----------



## Jennifer Z (Sep 15, 2002)

When I do the boiling pot of water thing I often add something soothing or that smells nice to it to make it more pleasant. Cinnamon sticks is one. I bet Ginger or Mint would be good and might help clear the sinuses.

Do you have a neti pot? If not, maybe a pyrex measuring bowl or something with a pour spout...warm water with a little bit of uniodized salt to make a saline solution. That just works miracles for my sinuses and throat, and it would add moisture too. Gargling salt water can help your throat feel better and heal faster. (and again, add moisture)

If you do the boiling pot of water, pour some into a bowl and stick your head under a towel to trap the moisture and breath it in right before you go to bed so you get a "shot" of moisture before laying down.

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

what about a crockpot filled with water and set to low or warm? keep a jug of water beside to top up so it doesn't boil dry... or maybe a rice cooker, since those aren't usually stoneware so less likely to crack if it runs dry.


----------



## Dingletwitz (Nov 4, 2009)

I have boiled big canning pots full of water before, and it worked really well--but be aware--the humidity can set off the smoke detectors...and I don't know why.....


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

Yes to boiling pots of water!


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

Yes to all of the above, but it doesn't even have to be boiling. Just a shallow pan of water in front of/near the heater will help. A bubbling fountain. (My parents' tabletop fountain uses 3 cups of water a day - all into the air to contribute moisture).

Dry your clothing indoors on clothing racks or hanging on hangers. I used to put the drying rack right over the heating register.

You could even put an inch of water into your tub, and leave the bathroom door open.


----------



## Kerrie (Jul 23, 2003)

When I was growing up my parents would hang a damp sheet on a drying rack in my bedroom - you'd be amazed what that will do.







Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## luv-my-boys (Dec 8, 2008)

I put glass pyrex dishes on top of our radiators (we do have covers over them though) and water so that *hopefully* moisture gets back into the air. We have a horrible time during winter with the air in the house feeling dry. I also occassionally open a window an let some moisture in plus it refreshes the air from being stale. We also leave teh bathroom door open during showers to help steam up the house. Another thing we have realized is that if we run the dryer it also adds some moisture to the surrounding area even though the dryer is vented outside. So I try to hold off to doing the drying a little later in the evening and it does seem to linger a bit. I know there is a item to use with the dryer to allow you to vent it inside to capture the moisture (there was a thread on mdc about it)


----------



## PJsmomma (Apr 21, 2003)

Thanks for your ideas.
I'm starting to feel like a human but I'm not quite there yet!









I ended up putting a dish towel (clean of course







) in a mixing bowl full of water.
I draped the wet towel over the heat vent with one end in the bowl so it stayed damp. Seemed to work, but I also added a hot salt water rinse and Belladonna so who knows which one was the charm?


----------

